# Bowhunters,don't forget you hunter orange



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

If you are hunting the weekend of the early MZ season you must wear the required hunter orange clothing bowhunting or hunting with a MZ


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Good reminder, Thanks.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

And don't thump one with antlers!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Lundy. I just hope it cools off a little by then!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sharp Charge said:


> And don't thump one with antlers!


how many people do you know would not shoot at a big buck next weekend? im just saying ive gave it some thought and im guessing about 40% of the people ive hunted with in the past are gonna pull the trigger. just being honest.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

ostbucks98 said:


> how many people do you know would not shoot at a big buck next weekend? im just saying ive gave it some thought and im guessing about 40% of the people ive hunted with in the past are gonna pull the trigger. just being honest.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Just putting out the reminder. The last thing you want to do is call in that tag and it be an antlered deer and have ranger danger show up. I imagine there will be a lot of Monday morning bucks...


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sharp Charge said:


> Just putting out the reminder. The last thing you want to do is call in that tag and it be an antlered deer and have ranger danger show up. I imagine there will be a lot of Monday morning bucks...


exactly.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

that is funny but true. Ohio will learn in a year or two maybe. Think like Kentucky.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ostbucks98 said:


> how many people do you know would not shoot at a big buck next weekend? im just saying ive gave it some thought and im guessing about 40% of the people ive hunted with in the past are gonna pull the trigger. just being honest.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You need to hunt with new people.

I can honestly say that no one I hunt with, or have hunted with, would even consider "pulling the trigger" next weekend. Just being honest


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

I feel the same way for some reason on the ethical tactics of others. I made mention of this a few weeks ago in the youth hunt thread. Not sure why I don't trust others to abide by the rules but just don't.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm sure without a doubt that there will be some that don't follow the law, we have them today and we will still have them in the future.

Those types are not the people I choose to hunt with however.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

these guys are definately no church patrol but i wouldnt trade em for any others...you get the good with the bad....

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Cheaters are worthless people. What do your buddies do? Shoot the bucks, hang them on the wall and then make up a lie when they show them to people? Lier's and cheaters now where does it stop?
Sorry Lundy, the thread went a bit south.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

is this a big news flash? if so you been living under a rock. im just saying some guys been waiting whole life for a big buck and if one walks under there stand this weekend well i think temptation is gonna win out right or wrong. i would be curious to see how many bucks are tagged in monday just for comparison.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe that's why you're complaining about low deer numbers in your area? Poachers tend to take more than they're allowed.


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm a tad bit confused about this early MZ season. If I still hunt with a bow this weekend am I not able to take a buck if given the opportunity?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

ostbucks98 said:


> is this a big news flash? if so you been living under a rock. im just saying some guys been waiting whole life for a big buck and if one walks under there stand this weekend well i think temptation is gonna win out right or wrong. i would be curious to see how many bucks are tagged in monday just for comparison.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Or they could pull the truck off the road and shoot one from the highway in mid September... if a weekend of doe only is going to cause poachers to poach, then I hope they do, and I hope each one of them get busted for it. If you can't control "temptation" to do something illegal, you probably shouldn't be allowed to have any type of hunting implement in the first place...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ostbucks98 said:


> is this a big news flash? if so you been living under a rock. im just saying some guys been waiting whole life for a big buck and if one walks under there stand this weekend well i think temptation is gonna win out right or wrong. i would be curious to see how many bucks are tagged in monday just for comparison.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Not a news flash at all. I have poachers all around my land. If you choose to justify breaking the law just because it's a big buck you're wrong. Your hunting buddies can go for it I know it happens all the time. It's still against the law any way you want to spin it. How in the heck you could be proud of a buck you poached is beyond me.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

CrappieNymph said:


> I'm a tad bit confused about this early MZ season. If I still hunt with a bow this weekend am I not able to take a buck if given the opportunity?


No bucks at all.


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

Yea, I'm not at all pleased with this new early MZ weekend. What it's done is take 2 days of hunting for a buck away from bow hunters.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

We have more than 5 months of bow hunting. Taking 2 days, in the absolute worst part of the season, for doe hunting isn&#8217;t a big deal.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Maybe that's why you're complaining about low deer numbers in your area? Poachers tend to take more than they're allowed.


no...the crew im referring to hunt over in noble county...i live in vinton county...ive hunted with alot of different outfits in numerous places and i think its safe to say most of us know "someone" who doesnt play by the rules....but ill be the blacksheep so be it


Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> We have more than 5 months of bow hunting. Taking 2 days, in the absolute worst part of the season, for doe hunting isnt a big deal.


If I had a full 5 months to hunt, sure 2 days isn't much. However, when you work full time, have kids playing sports and charity events that leaves your chance of hunting to weekends only, those 2 days become a lot bigger deal then.

More power to you if you are one of the few that actually can hunt weeks at a time to where one weekend isn't a big deal. As for me, I don't have that luxury and don't really care for the early MZ season.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

I think Ill just get the boat out one last time this weekend. Not pleased at all with this early MZ season.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

CrappieNymph said:


> If I had a full 5 months to hunt, sure 2 days isn't much. However, when you work full time, have kids playing sports and charity events that leaves your chance of hunting to weekends only, those 2 days become a lot bigger deal then.
> 
> More power to you if you are one of the few that actually can hunt weeks at a time to where one weekend isn't a big deal. As for me, I don't have that luxury and don't really care for the early MZ season.


Put the violin away. Most of us here work, have kids, etc., etc. etc.....
I only hunt weekends and I'm not going to cry about 2 days in mid October. The people that are, are probably the same people that don't pick up their bow after gun season.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

CrappieNymph said:


> ..when you work full time, have kids playing sports and charity events that leaves your chance of hunting to weekends only


I see this often, I wonder why everyone thinks they are the only one's who have to work for a living or who's kids play sports?


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

crappiedude said:


> I see this often, I wonder why everyone thinks they are the only one's who have to work for a living or who's kids play sports?


I never thought I was the only one that worked or that had kids that play sports. I was responding to someone explaining that I have 5 full months to hunt with a bow. Although the season runs over a 5 month span does not mean I have 5 months to hunt.

Wonder why you see this statement often? Perhaps it's the know-it-alls that try to explain how long season is. Or the know-it-alls that tell someone that doesn't have a lot of free time that one weekend during a season is not a 'big deal'. Or perhaps it's the condescending comments being posted such as 'put the violin away' because I don't agree with their stance.

It's not just my post I see stating disappointment in this early MZ season.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

CrappieNymph

I don't like the new season either but for slightly different reasons than you.

Also please remember that all gun hunters lost two days of hunting bucks with guns with this new change. Last years 13 available days has been reduced to 11 total days. Gun hunters had a total of 6 weekend days last year to hunt a buck, this year that is reduced to a total of 4 Days! A 33% reduction of opportunity. 

Bow hunters, with the change lose 2 days and still have over 30 weekend days available to hunt a buck.

I have kids, grandkids, neighbor kids, 4 jobs, 2 wives, .....


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

Lundy said:


> CrappieNymph
> 
> I don't like the new season either but for slightly different reasons than you.
> 
> ...


I do understand that. What rubs me the wrong way is when someone makes a blanket statement that it's no big deal. It may not be to them, but it is to others. I don't gun hunt but if I did, I'd be just as upset losing days.

As for being married, working full time, kids, etc. my initial response was not intended as a pitty party. It was simply to state that time is not abundent for me as I'm sure it's not for a lot of people. We don't have as much time as we'd like to be in the woods so when we do it's frustrating to have a chance at a buck taken away. I guess some feel that is crying. And as I said in my first response, more power to anyone that can be in the woods weeks at a time. I wish I was able to.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

CrappieNymph said:


> I do understand that. What rubs me the wrong way is when someone makes a blanket statement that it's no big deal. It may not be to them, but it is to others. I don't gun hunt but if I did, I'd be just as upset losing days.
> 
> As for being married, working full time, kids, etc. my initial response was not intended as a pitty party. It was simply to state that time is not abundent for me as I'm sure it's not for a lot of people. We don't have as much time as we'd like to be in the woods so when we do it's frustrating to have a chance at a buck taken away. I guess some feel that is crying. And as I said in my first response, more power to anyone that can be in the woods weeks at a time. I wish I was able to.


Your argument is tough to buy when the rest of us are in the same boat as you, yet still make time to get out. Is it a disappointment to not be able to shoot a buck this weekend? Of course. Is it a big deal? Not really, though I think (and actually hope) theyll change that rule in the near future. Statistically, there are probably less bucks killed this weekend (mid Oct) than any other weekend of the entire season. Its just a poor time for buck movement, so they at least appear to have considered that when planning the new season. Now if theyd just move youth season to the following weekend.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I didn't even think u were allowed in the woods this weekend with anything but a muzzleloader...but I haven't looked into it either.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> I didn't even think u were allowed in the woods this weekend with anything but a muzzleloader...but I haven't looked into it either.


Yes, you can bowhunt. Doe only and must wear orange


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> Its just a poor time for buck movement, so they at least appear to have considered that *when planning the new season*. Now if theyd just move youth season to the following weekend.


In our notes of the past 37 years of hunting we have killed most of our bucks after the 20t of Oct. There are a few exceptions but not many.

I tried to figure "why" this weekend and wondered if the wanted to have it before Oct 15 which is when Ohio state parks are open to hunting. This would indeed not add to the heavy hunting pressure on at least some public land.


----------

